# Please recommend Booster Pump for RODI



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Please recommend Booster Pump for RODI unit and any local suppliers
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay. You always tell people to use a sump when they say no. I am going to ignore the local part... Lol. Brs has a nice one. Has a switch for the pressure. And a switch that works with you shut off (turns the pump off when the ro shuts off)

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I simple can not figure out what is going on.

After installing new membrane (90GPD) , DI resin and prefilters my unit started to produce 1.5G per hour. also changed flow restrictor

I think first I should get pressure gauge . My home is old with just 5/8 water line to the house and pressure is not perfect
I seen BRS but with their shipping cost, it ....
Ken has Vertex
https://www.seaumarineonline.com/pr...id=84&osCsid=e73f8ac2ba4a5a02a9e731dbf3c003ad

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

See if these guys can do anything. It is a Canadian company, but they carry the BRS stuff.

https://www.reefwater.net


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> See if these guys can do anything. It is a Canadian company, but they carry the BRS stuff.
> 
> https://www.reefwater.net


I know Dan and he is very good guy to deal, but the problem with his store that he has nothing there comparing to BRS inventory

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I got a Vertex Of Flavio, Great price, And its 100GPH


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Chromey said:


> I got a Vertex Of Flavio, Great price, And its 100GPH


Beat me to it!!
Was in advanced reef a couple days ago and Flav has a booster pump (vertex) as well as a puratek 100gpd unit (brand new) along with some used rodi systems as well. Might be worth a call/trip out to visit.

>jason


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you guys. Currently communicating with BRS to find a reason, because I do not see that pressure dropped at home. Probable reason is flow restrictor. will check tomorrow and give update

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Does the membrane flow rate 90 GPD rate match your RODI's rate.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

talon said:


> Does the membrane flow rate 90 GPD rate match your RODI's rate.


I do not understand what do you mean by "RODI's rate". I was told by several suppliers that Rate of the unit depends just on rate of the membrane and canisters are just boxes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

But you still need a Min of 60-65PSI coming into the RO/DI for it to run proper.

You could try a inline gauge, Before you spend much$$ anywhere else.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I just got one, because I have shutoff valve ( the same type as for the washer machine) and found that I have 52 PSI. It does not help me because for sure pressure in the main line was not changed after I installed new membrane and prefilers 1 month ago.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/200-lb-pressure-gauge/972785

They also sell 1/4 gauge with external tread and based on the type of your shutoff valve you can use connectors
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...atchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&s=true

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

